# sendmail installation: persmission problems

## pgu

I had to 

```
emerge -C mail-mta/ssmtp
```

since it was blocking sendmail. Then I

```
emerge -v mail-mta/sendmail
```

And installed my cf file etc. But it seems like the default permissions are wrong somehow since I get:

```
Feb  1 09:34:12 www sm-mta[15292]: r118YC66015292: from=<info-EMID0A6036F0MBADE9H04SEMI00HK12GP@news.groupon.no>, size=93878, class=0, nrcpts=1, bodytype=8BITMIME, proto=ESMTP, daemon=MTA, relay=mx111.group.fagms.net [62.27.57.111]

Feb  1 09:34:22 www sm-mta[15293]: r118YLeY015293: SYSERR(root): collect: Cannot write ./dfr118YLeY015293 (bfcommit, uid=0, gid=209): Permission denied
```

I seem to remember that there was a tool which would check if all the sendmail permissions were right? I don't feel like solving this issue by chmod 777 /var/spool/*.

----------

## pgu

This problem caused me to switch to postfix, which was a good move...

----------

## syn0ptik

what user ran sendmail? mail? in your adjust you not include internal files in mail catalog chmod -R 777 /var/spool/mail/

----------

